# Vic SS - Commitment letter



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi to all senior expats,

Congratulations to everyone who have earned their Vic SS. I am in a process of applying for the same. My ANZSCO is 261312(Developer Programmer).
May i please know the format of the *commitment letter* that you have sent across for Victoria SS? You can please send me the same to inbox (PM)
It would be really helpful.

_If there are any personal data of yours in that, please take it out them before sending. _

Thanking you in advance,
Chaitanya


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

chaitanya i would never suggest giving your email id in open, before you know your inbox will be full of spam. lemme know if u want it removed.

secondly, did you bother searching the forum for the Commitment Letter format?


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> chaitanya i would never suggest giving your email id in open, before you know your inbox will be full of spam. lemme know if u want it removed.
> 
> secondly, did you bother searching the forum for the Commitment Letter format?


Hey anj,
thanks for noting it Please take out my email address.

Yes, ofcourse I did some research on the forum, found some questions (in the thread "Anybody applying for Victoria State Sponsorship?") answered pertaining to filling the online application but couldnt bump into any format related to commitment letter.

Could you please post the format here if you happen to have it or any pointers to that.

Thanks,
Chaitanya


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry I do not have the format but wait till someone replies


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Sorry I do not have the format but wait till someone replies


Thanks.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

chaitanya said:


> Thanks.


i just prepared in a plain doc format addressing all points like Vic in general, mel in particular, quality of life, education, medi care, opportunities for myself in my profession, schooling for my kid, job prospects for my wife etc etc. 
just make it to the point, prepare such that it is outcome of your research, give reference links etc. i am yet to hear from them about the outcome


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

chaitanya said:


> Hi to all senior expats,
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who have earned their Vic SS. I am in a process of applying for the same. My ANZSCO is 261312(Developer Programmer).
> May i please know the format of the *commitment letter* that you have sent across for Victoria SS? You can please send me the same to inbox (PM)
> ...


there will be scores of formats available on this forum...


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> i just prepared in a plain doc format addressing all points like Vic in general, mel in particular, quality of life, education, medi care, opportunities for myself in my profession, schooling for my kid, job prospects for my wife etc etc.
> just make it to the point, prepare such that it is outcome of your research, give reference links etc. i am yet to hear from them about the outcome



Thanks for your guidance dreamaus


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> there will be scores of formats available on this forum...


Thanks Lifesgood,
I couldn't find the formats. Could you just let me know if you bump across one?

Regards,
Chaitanya


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

chaitanya said:


> Thanks Lifesgood,
> I couldn't find the formats. Could you just let me know if you bump across one?
> 
> Regards,
> Chaitanya



[URL="http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/97066-can-someone-share-his-written-statement-victoria-state-sponsorship.html#post669881"]http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/97066-can-someone-share-his-written-statement-victoria-state-sponsorship.html#post669881


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

chaitanya said:


> Thanks Lifesgood,
> I couldn't find the formats. Could you just let me know if you bump across one?
> 
> Regards,
> Chaitanya


Hi Chaitanya 

I am also trying to find one but could not locate the same. Can you please share the link in case you come across one. I will also keep you updating on my part.

Thanks


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

garrycool said:


> Hi Chaitanya
> 
> I am also trying to find one but could not locate the same. Can you please share the link in case you come across one. I will also keep you updating on my part.
> 
> Thanks


The weblink posted by lifeisgood should be assessible. Please check.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> The weblink posted by lifeisgood should be assessible. Please check.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Sorry to bother you again but i have read all posts on that link but could not get much idea about what to write in the letter. Actually they asked the following two questions:

•Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family/friend connections

•Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

Any help will be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

garrycool said:


> Sorry to bother you again but i have read all posts on that link but could not get much idea about what to write in the letter. Actually they asked the following two questions:
> 
> &#149;Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family/friend connections
> 
> ...


Have you given your friends and relatives name in the application outside VIC? 

If so, then the above two questions were raised by the officials. You shouldn't have referred people residing in other states. This will make the assessing authorities to think that you might be willing to move to other states after PR grant as you have relatives or friends residing there already. 

Anyways.. Now according to your ANZSCO code occupation you have to think about the potential employers name and research the market trend for the occupation in VIC and give all positive info to confirm that you are.impressed with the state job potentials. Hence you have applied for.VIC. 

Google it, you will get all the possible info from various links. Collate and narrate it in your own words and then reply.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Have you given your friends and relatives name in the application outside VIC?
> 
> If so, then the above two questions were raised by the officials. You shouldn't have referred people residing in other states. This will make the assessing authorities to think that you might be willing to move to other states after PR grant as you have relatives or friends residing there already.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy for your kind help.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

chaitanya said:


> Hi to all senior expats,
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who have earned their Vic SS. I am in a process of applying for the same. My ANZSCO is 261312(Developer Programmer).
> May i please know the format of the *commitment letter* that you have sent across for Victoria SS? You can please send me the same to inbox (PM)
> ...


Hi chaitanya

Did u already get VIC SS? U mentioned 6 jan 2012 as date.

Also will u share your written statement and what's your occupation code.


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> Hi chaitanya
> 
> Did u already get VIC SS? U mentioned 6 jan 2012 as date.
> 
> Also will u share your written statement and what's your occupation code.


code.[/QUOTE]

Hey Manjrekar,

Sorry for the confusion, I actually applied for Vic SS on the 6th of this month. I altered my signature to avoid further confusion.

My ANZSCO is 261312 (Developer Programmer)

You can include points like:
1. Job prospects
2. Living & Transport
3. Medical Care
4. About Victoria's Geography
5. Websites you have browsed to empower your knowledge
6. Also websites pertaining to your profession.

Regards,
Chaitanya


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

ok thanks. i am doing the same now. i applied on 13th Jan and now need to give written statement.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

chaitanya said:


> Hey anj,
> thanks for noting it Please take out my email address.
> 
> Yes, ofcourse I did some research on the forum, found some questions (in the thread "Anybody applying for Victoria State Sponsorship?") answered pertaining to filling the online application but couldnt bump into any format related to commitment letter.
> ...


hey just want to know whether VIC asked you to furnish commitment letter (written statement) or you doing it yourself? did u mention about any friend living outside VIC. i did so, and hence asked to send written statement.
i was just wondering if they require written statement for all applications or just for special cases


----------



## markatia1978 (Nov 4, 2013)

*"Statement of Commitment"*



mmanjrekar said:


> ok thanks. i am doing the same now. i applied on 13th Jan and now need to give written statement.


Hi Manjrekar,

Would you mind please share your experience which you had for submitting a "Statement of Commitment" to Vic.

Recently, I also got an email from Vic and asking for the same letter. I'm wondering if you have a positive response afterwards, plz guide me what you have written and how to make this appealing to them.

Looking forward for your early response on this request.

Thanks,
Asif


----------



## push84 (Feb 2, 2015)

*HI*



garrycool said:


> Thanks buddy for your kind help.


Hi

Hope you got the positive assessment from VT, recently I was also requested for written commitment letter, is it possible for you to share the commitment letter format with me?

Thanks in advance.
Push


----------



## mokapoor (Apr 19, 2016)

push84 said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you got the positive assessment from VT, recently I was also requested for written commitment letter, is it possible for you to share the commitment letter format with me?
> 
> ...


Hi Push84,

Did you manage to get any draft ? I also need to provide similar written declaration to VIC.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

